# 3D Tail Lights for B15



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I saw this on www.4apc.net web site. What do you guys think?








http://www.4apc.net/vehicles/se-r_03/se-r_03_02.jpg

There are more pictures at the site.

____________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

nice. i used to want them for my b14 but now i would rather just modify regular altezzas.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice but I would rather spend money on performance mods first. 

Sorry, yeah this is a cosmetic thread. At least the B15s have the attention of the after market unlike the B13s. What did we have. Clear tail lights. Oh yay!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I knew that once APC got their hands on the B15 that we would see a bunch of this stuff.

It has only just begun!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yep.. it was well expected.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Heres a bigger pic...









They've been redesigned from this pic though cause they stick out so far


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yuck, those looks disgusting. They stick out too much, but if you say theyve been redesigned, that problem is solved. They Could have atleast painted them the cars color, which is ugly to begin with also.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah they should have painted them body color like the new Si they got. i still think they look better with a clear plastic cover over them though. hopefully working on the b15 will make them and other companies look back on the b14 and b13's to create things like one piece projector headlights, more performance parts and better, cleaner looking bodykits.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

*Hey i'm getting the hang of photoshop*









Here's what it would look like in light blue, not too shabby


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

nice photoshop. now that looks a lot better than the purple.


----------

